# Fox hunting...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

If anyone likes Kristoffer Clausens videos, he is starting a youtube series called "The Scandinavian Hunter"


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I watched a couple of these. They drank raw blood right out of a brown bear carcass--now that's hard core.


----------

